# Fluval chi 6.6 gal.. Removing activated carbon?



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm about to set up a new 6.6g fluval chi. (Pure ammonia fishless cycle starting on Monday, I will then add a "potted" anubias plant in the central plant box, and the Betta will be my last addition.) I was thinking of removing the carbon in the filter, as I don't want it interfering with plant nutrients, don't want to have to change filter cartridge, and would like to use tannins in water (driftwood, almond leaf, maybe green tea is that is safe)... 

So my big question: I won't have the tank until Monday, and I don't know what the filter cartridge looks like. Anybody have any experience with the fluval chi filter and know of a way to take out carbon?

Thanks!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

My Fluval Spec V 5.6 gal and Spec 2 gal come with the carbon in a mesh bag that fits in a opening in the foam filter media. I use them, so far. You can easily decide to not incorporate the carbon. Why do you elect to omit the carbon? You may be correct in doing so.


----------



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

That's reassuring, i hope the chi is the same! Just in doing my research it seems that it's not incredibly effective after a couple of days, because adsorption sites run out quickly. I don't think that it releases the chemicals back into the water although some people are skeptical, but I would just prefer not to use it so that I can have tannins in the water without filtration constantly trying to remove them


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

You make good logical sense.


----------



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm glad you think so! I will experiment with the tannins anyways and be incredibly diligent with my water conditioner so as not to miss anything.. might use the carbon periodically, we will see I guess. I think I'm a little paranoid after I lost my last betta, so I'd like to boost my new betta's immune system right off the bat!


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

The carbon is not loose in it own bag. It's sewn onto the back of the filter pad. I guess you could cut it off but not sure how well that would work out. Look at the pic. I have the chi and have live plants which are doing fine.


----------

